# Standard Cycle Company of Chicago Bike- any history out there?



## JRogatz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been trying to do some research on the boys bike I have.  According to the plate on the bike it's manufactured by Standard Cycle Company of Chicago, Illinois.  I've found reference to this company and the year 1896.  

Does anyone have any info on this company or the bikes it produced?  How unique or rare are these bikes?






hopefully I've successfully attached a photo of the bike.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your bike was made by Manton and Smith, a small bicycle manufacturer located in Chicago. The built in lock is a give-a-way that it is an M&S product. The badge may be a second tier distributor badge.

 There is little Manton and Smith literature floating around so getting an exact date of production for the bike will be difficult. I suspect it is later than many of the accessories that are currently on the bike and I would guess the bike is very late prewar or postwar up to about 1949 or 50.


----------



## chitown (Aug 31, 2010)

Great bike in great condition. Are you looking to sell or keep? Some of those accessories are pretty sweet (lights, battery tube, speedometer). Those by themselves could be worth more than the bike itself. No idea about the bike though it looks as if it's been in storage since the 50's.


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 21, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> Your bike was made by Manton and Smith, a small bicycle manufacturer located in Chicago. The built in lock is a give-a-way that it is an M&S product. The badge may be a second tier distributor badge.
> 
> There is little Manton and Smith literature floating around so getting an exact date of production for the bike will be difficult. I suspect it is later than many of the accessories that are currently on the bike and I would guess the bike is very late prewar or postwar up to about 1949 or 50.





would they still have been using flat fender braces that late? i thought those disappeared in the 30s on most bikes - ???

i found one like it but the bike was repainted OD green - i may still get it though, i think it's all there . . .


----------

